# Need opinions..



## zx14man (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys I have a 06 GTO, I am thinking of doing Head's,Cam,Intake but have read and heard alot of mixed reviews about just putting a supercharger on it and thats it... Now I do all my own work so labor either way is not a issue..So what do you guys think I should do?? I am thinking of doing the heads,cam,intake and then still supercharge it when money alows that,,, and I would assume that it will make the supercharger that much more worthwhile... So just wondering what u guys have done and maybe give me some opinions.. Thank You ERIC


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I would do the s/c first and add a blower cam and heads later. If you put in a blower cam and heads now, your performance wouldn't be that great till you put on the blower.


----------



## zx14man (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking.. Now should i use a roots type blower (magnacharger) or a centrifugal (procharger)?? That gets the same mixed reviews too...LOL


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I like roots myself for the flat torque curve. To me a centrifugal is like a turbo but not as good of an overall package as a turbo or roots.


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

I would also say go with the FI first then upgrade the heads and cam to fit it later. Makes more sense than using a non blower cam now and then switching to a blower cam later. Will save u some money.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

n0b0dy1987 said:


> I would also say go with the FI first then upgrade the heads and cam to fit it later. Makes more sense than using a non blower cam now and then switching to a blower cam later. Will save u some money.


:agree

A heads/cam/intake setup uses a totally different spec cam then a forced induction one. Heads are heads, doesn't really matter what else you have on the car when they go on. You'll be wasting money having to buy another cam after you get your supercharger if you do the heads/cam/intake first.

Roots blowers have more low end grunt then centrifugal blowers. However, low end grunt has never really been an issue on the LS motors. It's hard enough to get a goat to hookup stock much less with an extra 120 pound/ft. of torque. If you want the potential for monster horsepower (with the required forged bottom end of course) then you need to go with a Procharger. They have the potential to support WAY more horsepower then a roots blower can. The F series Prochargers are just sick. That's what all the drag race guys are running. The 2 most powerful cars I saw on the dyno at the Hot Rod Power Tour both had F3 Prochargers on them. One dynoed at 1380 at the wheels, the other dynoed over 1000 then broke the supercharger belt.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

yea if you are gonna go forced induction i would go either procharger or twin turbo they are easier to tune but i would just stay NA you cam build a pretty nasty motor with out dumping about 15k into ur car and still make some good power


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> :agree
> 
> A heads/cam/intake setup uses a totally different spec cam then a forced induction one. Heads are heads, doesn't really matter what else you have on the car when they go on. You'll be wasting money having to buy another cam after you get your supercharger if you do the heads/cam/intake first.
> 
> Roots blowers have more low end grunt then centrifugal blowers. However, low end grunt has never really been an issue on the LS motors. It's hard enough to get a goat to hookup stock much less with an extra 120 pound/ft. of torque. If you want the potential for monster horsepower (with the required forged bottom end of course) then you need to go with a Procharger. They have the potential to support WAY more horsepower then a roots blower can. The F series Prochargers are just sick. That's what all the drag race guys are running. The 2 most powerful cars I saw on the dyno at the Hot Rod Power Tour both had F3 Prochargers on them. One dynoed at 1380 at the wheels, the other dynoed over 1000 then broke the supercharger belt.


That would be awesom to watch !!:cheers


----------

